# Eclipse 1



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello

Today I dug out my old eclipse hood and set it up on a 10 I just got. To mu surprise after sitting in my parents basement for about 12 or more years it still works. The filter/motor/pump is really loud. I don't remember it being as bad as it is now. So I need to do something about that and would like to know what you all think. I'm thinking that I should do is get a power head and pump the water into the tray with that. Flow rate is of course important but in this case silence is equally important as this is in my bedroom and my wife is anything but a sound sleeper.

As some of you (if not all) probably already know this hood pumps water into a tray in which a media cartridge sits, the water then flows from the tray into the next section which causes a bio wheel to spin. I lost the wheel over the years and don't want to marinelamd cartridges, because this is going to be a planted tank. So what I did it take some bio balls and fill up the first tray and in the second I stuffed in some fine filter floss for mechanical filtration. Do you think this will work, and will it work well?

Thanks for any input
Ross


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have the same one ...
My friend gave me some filter floss to see if it worked and it did and didnt .
If you had the flat tray to hold it in place it would work perfect (just cut the old one out)
Without the tray it just dont work right .
You are welcome to my old tray when i replace it and just tear off the old and put your own on top .
I know them darn things can get costly and im going to do the same thing with one of mine lol 
For me it was a pita had to check it all the time and straighten it out as it would bunch up near the bio wheel ...so it didnt over flow .Its just my theory to use an old tray i dont know if it works yet  
Hope this helped


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi blossom112

You can see what I ended up doing here. I the thing with those bio balls it they float, so your old tray might help hold them down. Just have to figure out how to get it from you. Maybe you could pm me the next time you change it and we could try to work something out.

Ross


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep i think your right as the tray kinda snaps in place ...
im sure you could rig it up once you see the tray (sorry no pic lol )
I could mail it to you if your too far .

We are near lawrence and macowan in scarbrough if your close i could pull it out anytime .
If i mail it ill have to dry it out lol..no biggie
or if you can wait a bit then i could throw you some plant clippings too 
Doreen


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What luck  I dont have much experience with those hoods so i hope you can get it worked out!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yep .... I keep the shrimp in that tank ...........its perfect!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey green .........
I will be changing my filter on the weekend .... pm me your address and i shall let it dry and mail it to you once it has dried  .
Doreen


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I have four of these hoods. They are some much better than any canister I ever have.
You can buy a bio-wheel, expensive though. But I think it's well worth it. Looking at your floss, it does look like it will work. The bio-ball looks OK. But how I did mine is, I empty the contents of the old filter media and use the tray to put Bio-media ceramics in there. Then I put a sponge media on top of this. It seems to work wonders for me and clean up is easy as all I did was rinse the sponge with old water.
As for you noisy pump, all you need is to grease the motor. But if it's in the bedroom, I hate to say this, but I don't think it will work out. The eclipes will always produce splashing noise. You'll need something like an ehiem.

Good luck.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

You're right it's pretty noisy, weird one minute it's quiet as can be and the next it's enough to drive me nuts and that's saying something. I'm not sure what I'm going to do, keep it for now and see what happens I guess.

I'm starting to think that there is too much surface disturbance to keep a good amount of CO2 in the water. I haven't tested the water yet as there's not much in the tank and I'm in no rush to fill it up. With my 55 I was in a hurry to get fish and plants in it and wound up wishing I had planned things better a mistake I don't want to repeat with this tank.

Are the eclipses that you all have planted?

Ross


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have plants but no co2 and wont cause i use mine for shrimps ......
I will just alternate from one tank to the other lol
zebra is right tho with the ceramics ,i can definately see those in there nicely ....... think i may stick them under my tray 
Thanks for the idea!!!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

_Green_ said:


> ... Are the eclipses that you all have planted?


Me too, I don't use CO2 because I know the biowheel will just release 1/2 of it back into the air.
If I remeber correctly, the Eclipse 1 only of 1 light bulb. It'll be a fairly low light tank. I have the Eclipse 2 and 3. All of them can be a low - medium lighted planted tank. Which basically means you're narrow down to anubias, crypts, java fern and mosses. Carpet plants are fairly difficult to grow (from my experience anyway.)

Good luck.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I just took it out and im hoping it will be dry by monday  
send it asap hopefully monday am .


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Me too, I don't use CO2 because I know the biowheel will just release 1/2 of it back into the air.


 I actually not using the bio wheel for that reason.



Zebrapl3co said:


> If I remeber correctly, the Eclipse 1 only of 1 light bulb. It'll be a fairly low light tank. I have the Eclipse 2 and 3. All of them can be a low - medium lighted planted tank. Which basically means you're narrow down to anubias, crypts, java fern and mosses. Carpet plants are fairly difficult to grow (from my experience anyway.)
> 
> Good luck.


You are correct, it has 1 15" T8 I believe. So low light plants are indeed the only option.



blossom112 said:


> I just took it out and im hoping it will be dry by monday
> send it asap hopefully monday am .


Thanks again blossom.

It's worth giving it a try. I am starting to lean towards gutting the filter tray and changing the light, but that won't be for a while I don't think. Have to get approval from the wife before I spend anymore money on the tanks.

Got two LF albino bristle nose plecos tonight at the big al's in Newmarket      Not for this tank though. I still haven't tested the water (bad me). Not much in there though 4 guppy fry and for 2 days now an non long fin albine bristle nose pleco.

Soon though I will quit stalling and do something with this tank lol

Anyhow have a good evening all and thanks again for this info

Ross


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

congrats on the albino 
I like those ....lucky duck!


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> congrats on the albino
> I like those ....lucky duck!


I love my plecos, I bought the first two at the same store about 2 months ago and they have gone nuts. Unfortunately the 55 has lots of algae so they are quite happy and have doubled in size. The long fins are even nicer looking, hopefully they do just as well and eventually breed.

I was surprised when I saw the long fins for less than I paid for the other two. hehe


----------

